# Licence plate light - bulb removal



## Cabriolet (Apr 7, 2002)

Can someone tell me how to change the rear bulb over the licence plate before I break something ? :dunno: 

Thanks


----------



## Sunshine Bob (Jul 23, 2004)

*I've never tried it but I believe*

the directions are in the manual :thumbup:


----------



## McCandless (Oct 3, 2003)

TIS shows them being popped out with a "special tool" that looks amazingly like a minature crowbar. Some time back I bought a "tack puller" at Home Depot. It's a minature flat style crowbar. I sharpened both ends almost knife sharp and then covered everything except the last 1/4" on each end with heat shrink tubing. Works great for popping all kinds of stuff out without damage.


----------



## Cabriolet (Apr 7, 2002)

Actualy it is in the manual. Never thought to look. Anyway, you simply put a scredriver in the slot in the light lens and slide the whole thing towards the outside of the car. It will move over and will drop down with a gentle pull with your hand.


----------

